# Do it yourself Garages in South of France - Between Cannes and Nice



## EB- (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone recommend a Do it yourself garage between Cannes and Nice?

I need to change the front Tie Rods on a Classic Car and need a lift.

Thanks
EB


----------



## Antibes (Feb 18, 2021)

EB- said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a Do it yourself garage between Cannes and Nice?
> 
> ...


This might be a long shot but worth a call. There is a very relaxed garage / detailing place I've used in Antibes called 'Sammy CarWash'... It's run by an independent chap who speaks fluent English as well as French. Detailing cars is his speciality but I know he will turn his workshop into anything you want it to be... He does do mechanical stuff as well as Detailing. It's possible he would help you out with workshop space. Perhaps worth a call? 06 15 64 72 93.


----------

